# Mapping Omnisphere to a midi Controller?



## Tiggerdyret (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi, I've started using my midi controllers to control Omnisphere 2 and so far it's been really enjoyable and made the whole process feel much more creative. 
So I want try and map as many parameters to my midi controllers as possible, but it looks like only some can be controlled. 

Is there anyway to unlock the other parameters, such as the link button, the different pages, different synth engines on/off and so on?

Has anyone here got any experience with midi mapping this beast, that they want to share?

Cheers Ketil


----------

